# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft General > WoW Items & Quests >  Wich Boss drops the most Gold?

## Sharkeeper

Hey,
question is in the title.Doesn´t matter if the boss is solo-able or not.Do you know about bosses that drops 5/6/7k in total?

----------


## Fumi

I remember deathwing dropped about 500g in raid finder

----------


## Picadilly

You get about 250g / boss when you're doing DS 25 (hc in my memories)

----------


## advanta

> I remember deathwing dropped about 500g in raid finder


Did they not nerf this a bit when it became soloable?

----------


## DoggTree

no, ds and fl still drop good gold/boss. all bosses btw. not just end boss.

----------


## markons

Best thing to farm if you were alliance was Trade Prince Donais, he used to drop up to 95g and was EZ solable . Now he has some 100mill HP and you cant do anything to him. 

P.S. He wasnt raid/dungeon boss, he was just a horde "boss" of some sort

----------


## badmdog

To bad they removed the bug with noodle carts,.. did alot of Doomlord Kazzak in hellfiire pens. kills :P 500G per kill and 2 BOE's that sold for 10k each ( weapons / staff ). Server hopping and killing him 3 times @ every server.. Good times =D

----------


## aionic11

All bosses in Cataclysm Raids 25 man Heroic-mode drop about 130g each (Throne of the Four Winds, Blackwing Descent, Bastion of Twilight, Firelands and Dragon Soul)

----------


## ketrish

Long story short : cata raid bosses 25HC mode - easy soloable and drops 150g+/1 [250g+/1 if including items sold]

----------


## Sophia4u

It depends. hard to say that

----------


## Scrogglez

Cata bosses - you get about 3k from HC Firelands alone

----------

